# Injection CPT for injection into the Radial Tunnel



## lora.a.cherry@gmail.com (Jan 15, 2013)

Can anyone assist me with the appropriate CPT Code for an injection for the Radial Tunnel being placed into the Radial Tunnel and Soft Tissue area of the forearm not the elbow joint.


----------

